# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Δημιουργία πλακέτας (PCB) χωρίς UV!

## Sotos112233

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για όσους βασανίζονται και παιδεύονται τόσο πολύ για να πετύχουν την κατασκευή μιας "σπιτικής" πλακέτας. Παρακάτω θα παρουσιάσω την κατασκευή της με τη μέθοδο της φωτοευαίσθητης πλακέτας, χρησιμοποιώντας τα φθηνότερα υλικά του εμπορίου (πολλές φορές διαθέσιμα και στο νοικοκυριό). 
*
ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ*
Φωτο-αναίσθητη *πλακέτα* (XD) {*φωτοευαίσθητη*}, μέγεθος της αρεσκείας σας*Καυστική Σόδα* για την Εμφάνιση (TuBoFlo απ'το ΣούπερΜάρκετ, φθηνό και εξίσου αποτελεσματικό)*Τριχλωριούχο Σίδηρο* για την Αποχάλκωση (τον αγόρασα σε μορφή σφαιριδίων από κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών, μπορεί όμως να βρεθεί και σε λευκή σκόνη προς διάλυση με νερό [που δεν ξέρω αν έχει την ίδια χημική σύσταση] ή σε υγρή μορφή όπου δεν απαιτείται κάποια ιδιαίτερη προετοιμασία)Και τώρα αρχίζει το καλό.....! *Λαμπτήρας CFL Σπειροειδής  11W* cfl.jpg ( ο δικός μου είναι "Lexman", αγορασμένος από γνωστό κατάστημα (στείλτε pm όποιος θέλει να μάθει ποιό ακριβώς) και γράφει απάνω τα εξής: "Lexman S2009004809 EU-11W 2700K E14 230V 50Hz/80mA " και χρειάζεται μικρό ντουί για να μπορώ να τον βάζω σε λαμπατέρ γραφείου. Ποιος ο λόγος να πετάμε τα 40άρια και τα 50άρια σε UV-b, όταν μπορούμε να πάρουμε ικανοποιητικότατα αποτελέσματα με την παραπάνω λάμπα (τουλάχιστον 6 mils [0,1524mm]) που είναι και παμφθηνη???Μια απλή *κορνίζα* που θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από το μέγεθος της πλακέτας μας.Μια *διαφάνεια* για την τύπωση του κυκλώματός μας επάνω (υπάρχουν διαφάνειες και για εκτυπωτές τύπου "ΙnkJet" με 1 ΕΥΡΩ η μία)Μπόλικες *χαρτοπετσέτες**Γάντια* *Μεταλλική Λαβίδα*Ένα ρηχό *τάπερ* ή *σκαφάκι* για τα χημικάΈνα *χρονόμετρο αντίστροφης μέτρησης* Ένα έναν *τρυπανάκ*ι και *τροχό* ή *πριονοτή λάμα* για τρύπημα και κοπή της πλακέτας αντίστοιχα.Ένα *κοπίδι* για διόρθωση πιθανών λαθών*Πετσέτα* (προαιρετικό)*ΑΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...
*
Αρχικά επιλέγουμε τον χώρο όπου θα κάνουμε τις διαδικασίες της εμφάνισης και της αποχάλκωσης. Καλό είναι να είναι αεριζόμενος και να μπορούν να επικρατήσουν συνθήκες απόλυτου σκότους. Μετά από "ώριμη σκέψη" κατέληξα..... στην τουαλέτα! Εκεί λοιπόν θα στήσουμε όλα τα σύνεργά μας, δηλαδή οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με χημικά. Το αν η έκθεση της πλακέτας θα γίνει στον ίδιο χώρο ή κάπου αλλού, είναι δική σας επιλογή (εγώ συνήθως κάνω την έκθεση σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο, όπου και εκεί πρέπει να μπορούμε να έχουμε απόλυτο σκοτάδι). Αφού κανονίσουμε τα παραπάνω, μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στην πράξη. 
Εκτυπώνουμε πάνω στη διαφάνεια το κύκλωμα που έχουμε σχεδιάσει ή σχεδιάζουμε με *ΜΑΥΡΟ* μαρκαδόρο το κύκλωμα πάνω στη διαφάνεια οι ίδιοι (εάν είναι απαραίτητο, διπλο-εκτυπώνουμε ή διπλο-ζωγραφίζουμε το κύκλωμα για να μην υπάρξουν κενά και "διαρροή" φωτός).Μπαίνουμε σε ένα σκοτεινό δωμάτιο με τα εξής "αγκαλιά": φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα, κορνίζα, διαφάνεια και λαμπατέρ με λάμπα CFL.Για να βλέπουμε τι μας γίνεται, χρησιμοποιούμε μια μικρή πηγή φωτός (π.χ.: κινητό) η οποία θα είναι στραμμένη προς το ταβάνι (ή οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός της πλακέτας). Μια άλλη καλή λύση είναι η χρήση κόκκινου φωτός (π.χ: καμιά δεκαριά LEDάκια), όπως κάνουν και στα φωτογραφικά εργαστήρια. Σας εγγυώμαι ότι το φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό δεν θα "καταλάβει" τίποτα.Ανοίγουμε την κορνίζα και τοποθετούμε τη διαφάνεια με την μη-εκτυπωμένη όψη ακουμπισμένη στο γυαλί. Για να αποφύγουμε οποιεσδήποτε μετακινήσεις της, χρησιμοποιούμε λίγο σελοτέιπ και την κολλάμε στην επιφάνεια του γυαλιού, χωρίς να παρεμβαίνουμε στις εκτυπωμένες περιοχές. (όλο αυτό το βήμα μπορεί να γίνει πριν μπούμε στο σκοτεινό δωμάτιο)Προβαίνουμε στην αφαίρεση της προστατευτικής ταινίας από την πλακέτα μας, την οποία άμα ήταν απαραίτητο την έχουμε ήδη κόψει στο επιθυμητό μέγεθος.Τοποθετούμε την πλακέτα στην κορνίζα με τη φωτοευαίσθητη όψη προς το γυαλί (αυτονόητο!)Κλείνουμε την κορνίζα ασφαλίζοντας την με τα κλιπσάκια της (ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο δυνατό τρόπο). Έτσι έχουμε ένα "Σαν του Ιτς" (!) με το γυαλί πάνω-πάνω, τη διαφάνεια στη μέση και την πλακέτα στο κάτω μέρος.Και τώρα ήρθε η κρίσιμη ώρα της *ΕΚΘΕΣΗΣ!!* Τοποθετούμε την κορνίζα (με το γυαλί προς τα πάνω βεβαίως-βεβαίως) σε απόσταση 17cm από την τελευταία σπείρα της λάμπας μας. Ρυθμίζουμε το χρονόμετρο στα 5 λεπτά και... "Δεύτε λάβετε Φως" !!!Στα 5 λεπτά ακριβώς σβήνουμε τη λαμπάδα, εεεεεε... το φως εννοώ (!)Τυλίγουμε όλη την κορνίζα σε μια πετσέτα για να αποφευχθεί περαιτέρω έκθεση και την μεταφέρουμε στο χώρο με τα χημικά (το βήμα μπορεί να παραλειφθεί εάν δεν γίνει αλλαγή δωματίου).Δεν ανάβουμε ακόμη κανένα φως!!! *ΑΠΟΓΟΡΕΥΤΑΙ ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ !!!*Ανοίγουμε και πάλι την κορνίζα και με μεγάλη προσοχή βγάζουμε την πλακέτα (και επειδή η προσοχή δεν με χαρακτηρίζει ως άτομο, δημιουργήθηκε μια μικρή γρατζουνιά στο κύκλωμά μου, μάλλον θα την "μπαλώσω" με κόλληση)Αναμειγνύουμε σε ένα ταπεράκι νερό τόσο όσο να καλύπτεται η πλακέτα για μισό πόντο και την καυστική σόδα. Εάν χρησιμοποιήσετε το προϊόν που είναι προορισμένο για αυτήν τη δουλεία (συνήθως προμηθευμένο από κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών) τότε οι αναλογίες του διαλύματος πιθανώς θα αναγράφονται στη συσκευασία. Εάν, όμως χρησιμοποιήσετε TuBoFlo, τότε να ξέρετε ότι σε 100ml νερού αντιστοιχεί ένα κοφτό κουταλάκι του γλυκού TuBoFlo και για 200ml ---> ένα παραγεμισμένο κουταλάκι του γλυκού. Το διάλυμα δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εάν είναι ζεστό ή κρύο. Στο ζεστό πάντως η διάλυση γίνεται γρηγορότερα και έχω την εντύπωση πως η όλη διαδικασία της εμφάνισης επισπεύδεται (Δεν μιλώ με σιγουριά διότι έχω δοκιμάσει μονάχα με κρύο διάλυμα φοβούμενος ότι το ζεστό θα αποβεί καταστρεπτικό. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρόκειται για δικές μου ανοησίες, αλλά εξακολουθώ να κρατώ επιφυλακτική στάση).  Εμβαπτίζουμε (μιας και πιάσαμε τα της εκκλησίας) την πλακέτα μας στο διάλυμα και μετά από τρία δευτερόλεπτα ελαφρούς ανακίνησης ,παρατηρούμε κάτι σαν μελάνι να βγαίνει απ' την πλακέτα. Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό. Μετά από κανά δίλεπτο, θα σταματήσει να βγαίνει το μελάνι και οι νησίδες θα είναι διακριτές. Σε αυτό το σημείο δοκιμάστε να τρίψετε ελαφρώς ένα σημείο που δεν σας πολυ-ενδιαφέρει αν θα καταστραφεί ή που διορθώνεται εύκολα. (*DISCLAIMER!!!* Χρησιμοποιούμε πάντοτε γάντια λατέξ {ή νιτριλίου όπως προτείνει ο leosedf}) Αχ, ξέχασα! Απ' τη στιγμή που βάλετε την πλακέτα μες στο διάλυμα μπορείτε να ανοίξετε ξανά τα φώτα. Αφού, λοιπόν, τρίψουμε λιγάκι την επιφάνεια, τη θέτουμε υπό γωνιά προς το φως χωρίς να την βγάλουμε έξω απ' το διάλυμα. Κάτι πολύ αχνές γραμμές θα είναι εμφανείς. Εάν δεν τις δείτε (είτε γιατί δεν εμφανίστηκαν, είτε γιατί δεν είστε σίγουροι αν τις είδατε), αφήστε την πλακέτα για μισό λεπτό ακόμη (νομίζω και ένα λεπτό δεν θα πείραζε) και τρίψτε ολόκληρη την επιφάνεια μετά την περαίωσή του. Εάν δεν έχετε αμφιβολίες, κάντε κατευθείαν το προαναφερόμενο (δλδ τρίψιμο επιφάνειας). Μετά απ' αυτό ανακινήστε για λίγο ακόμη και θα δείτε πως οι νησίδες γίνονται λιγάκι πιο ευδιάκριτες. Και πάλι όχι τόσο πολύ, αλλά ευδιάκριτες. Μην τρομάξετε και απελπιστείτε. Και μάλιστα για να απορρίψετε οποιαδήποτε ανασφάλεια, προσπαθήστε να τρίψετε περισσότερο την επιφάνεια (όχι πολύ βίαια) και θα δείτε πως οι γραμμές δεν φεύγουν. Αυτό σημαίνει επιτυχία! P9260005.jpg(χάλια φώτο)Ύστερα ξεπλένουμε την πλακέτα με νερό βρύσης.Μετά την βουτάμε στον τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο. Εάν υπάρχει ένα μειονέκτημα από την όλη κατασκευή, αυτό είναι ο χρόνος αποχάλκωσης. Μου παίρνει τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα για πλακέτα 10 Χ 8cm. Μπορεί να φταίει το διάλυμα μου. Σκοπός, πάντως, της αποχάλκωσης είναι η αφαίρεση του ανεπιθύμητου χαλκού. Είναι, επομένως, μια διαδικασία που γίνεται "με το μάτι" και ο χρόνος της ποικίλει ανάλογα με το μέγεθος της πλακέτας. Όταν όλος ο ανεπιθύμητος χαλκός αφαιρεθεί η πλακέτα είναι έτοιμη.Τη βγάζουμε απ' τον τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο και την ξεπλένουμε με νερό.Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι πάνω από τον εναπομείναντα χαλκό υπάρχει ένα λεπτό στρώμα υλικού, που αν δεν αφαιρεθεί η πλακέτα δεν θα λειτουργήσει. Για να γίνει αυτό, καθαρίζουμε τη επιφάνειά της με ασετόν και έτοιμη η κούκλα!Να μερικά δείγματα των αποτελεσμάτων:
PB170054.jpgPB170065.jpgPB170068.jpg

----------

abet (17-11-11), 

angel_grig (17-11-11), 

aris285 (19-11-11), 

Danza (17-11-11), 

edgar (04-01-12), 

FH16 (19-07-12), 

gcostas (19-11-11), 

gorgos (10-01-12), 

kaptenlouna (18-11-11), 

leosedf (17-11-11), 

lynx (07-01-12), 

micalis (05-12-11), 

nikman (17-11-11), 

pankok173 (07-02-12), 

patent61 (10-01-12), 

perithess (17-11-11), 

personaldrummer (17-12-12), 

vagj (14-02-12), 

vidshark7 (24-10-13)

----------


## Danza

Μπράβο ρε Σώτο!

Εύκολα πράγματα και άκρως οικονομικά!

Υ.γ. Η περιγραφή σου όλα τα λεφτά χαχαχαχα

----------

Sotos112233 (17-11-11)

----------


## Sotos112233

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------

Danza (17-11-11)

----------


## perithess

Ενδιαφέρουσα η τοποθέτησή σου στο θέμα, αλλά έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις.
1.Μου έδωσαν μια λάμπα Philips hpl-n 125W(ατμών υδραργύρου) είναι κατάλληλη αντί για την λάμπα που αναφέρεις και αν ναι πες περίπου χρόνο έκθεσης.
2.Έχω καυστική σόδα αλλά είναι σαν χοντρό αλάτι, κάνει;
3.Αντί για τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο τι άλλο μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Περικλής

----------


## Sotos112233

Η λάμπα υδραργύρου κάνει δουλειά και μάλιστα ταχύτατα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αυτές. Εάν θες να πειραματιστείς κάνε το εξής που ήδα σ' αυτό το site (ή μπορεί και σε κάποιο άλλο, δε θυμάμαι):
Εκτύπωσε σε μια διαφάνεια τους αριθμούς από το 1 εώς το 10. Τοποθέτησε την πάνω στην πλακέτα καλύπτοντας όλους τους αριθμούς εκτός από το 10. Κάνε έκθεση για 1 λεπτο και μετά άφησε να φανεί και ο αριθμός 9. Άφησέ την 1 λεπτό και συνέχισε κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο. Έτσι θα έχεις 10 περιοχές εκτεθημένες σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους. Συνέχισε με την εμφάνιση και την αποχάλκωση. Ο αριθμός που βγήκε καλύτερα αντιπροσωπεύει τον ιδανικό χρόνο (σε λεπτά) έκθεσης. 
Τώρα όσον αφορά την καυστική σόδα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα λειτουργήσει αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω με ακρίβεια τις αναλογίες, μιας και οι μόνες που γνωρίζω είναι αυτές του TuBoFlo. Αν κατάφερνα να μετρήσω την οξύτητα, ευχαρίστως να σου την έλεγα, αν βέβαια μπορείς και εσύ.
Αντί για τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο μπορείς να χρησιμοποίησεις υδροχλωρικό οξύ (συνιστάται το κεζάπ) και peridrol από φαρμακείο, το οποίο είναι πάμφθηνο κι αυτό. Για τις αναλογίες αυτού του διαλύματος θα σε γελάσω, δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.
Ελπίζω να σου φάνηκαν χρήσιμα τα παραπάνω.

----------

ibanezbass (04-01-12)

----------


## perithess

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου. Το ποστ είναι πολύ χρήσιμο και ξεκάθαρο, άρα αποθήκευση και εκτύπωση για το αρχείο. Περικλής

----------

Sotos112233 (17-11-11)

----------


## leosedf

> εύκολα. (*DISCLAIMER!!!* Χρησιμοποιούμε πάντοτε γάντια λατέξ)



Ωραίος.

Ρε Μάστορα? Και αν κάποιος έχει αλλεργία στο latex? Καλύτερα νιτριλίου που είναι και πιο ανθεκτικά.

----------

Sotos112233 (17-11-11)

----------


## Sotos112233

Σωστός! Δεν το σκέφτηκα.

----------


## paul333

λάμπες υδραργύρου ειναι πολυ πιο επικινδυνες απο της UV και για ματια και εαν σπασει 
θα ψαχνετε πνευμονολογο.

 CFL περιεχουν υδραγυρο γενικα οταν φτιαχνεις πλακετες και ασχολησε με 
χημικα εχει ρισκο και για πνευμονια και συκωτι μονο CNC εισαι ασφαλεις.

----------


## aris285

Οι πιο καταληλες λαμπες γιαυτη την δουλεια ειναι λαμπες εντομοπαγηδας αυτες που βγαζουν ενα γαλαζιο φως και αναβουν κανονικα οπως οι φθωριου, δηλαδη περνουμε ενα φωτιστηκο φθωριου και του βαζουμε μια τετοια λαμπα και τελος. Εγω ετσι το εχω κανει.

----------

Sotos112233 (19-11-11)

----------


## Sotos112233

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό αλλά φένεται για καλή ιδέα. Ανυπομωνώ να τη δοκιμάσω!

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για να μη σου πέρνει 1 ώρα η αποχάλκοση 
Χρησιμοποίησε υδροχλωρικό οξυ (θα το βρεις στο super market στα είδη καθαριότητας) ακουαφόρτε το λέγανε παλιά.
 Βάλε ποσότητα να σκεπάζει τη πλακέτα και ρίξε και περιντρολ , θα το πάρεις από το φαρμακείο 
Με αυτό φτιάχνουν το οξυζενέ.
Στα  100 ml οξυ θέλει 5ml peridrol.
Όταν ρίξεις το οξυζενέ θα δεις να μαυρίσει ο χαλκός και να βγάλει φυσαλίδες,  αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι καλή η αναλογία
Πάντα ρίχνουμε το περιντρόλ στο οξύ.
Αν το διάλυμα είναι ζεστό η εργασία επιταχύνετε
για τη πλακέτα που έχεις στη φώτο θα χρειαστεί περίπου 5 λεπτά.
 ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το περιντρόλ καίει τα χέρια Αν πέσει στο δέρμα γρήγορα πλήσιμο με νερό.
το οξύ στη διάλυση που έχει δεν προκαλεί ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αλλά καλό είναι να προσέχουμε

----------

Danza (19-11-11), 

Sotos112233 (19-11-11)

----------


## katmadas

Φιλε καλα τα πας και η μεταδοτικοτητα σου ειναι απο τις καλυτερες που ειδα εδω μεσα μπραβο!

Παρολα αυτα δοκιμασε να αφησεις λιγοτερο χρονο την πλακετα σου για εκθεση η στην αποχαλκωση ,γιατι ετσι οπως φαινονται οι φωτο νομιζω οτι αν ειχες layout με λεπτους αγωγους θα τους κατεστρεφες και αντε ενωσε τους μετα.Επισης ελπιζω να καταλαβες οτι το layout το κανουμε mirror πριν την εκτυπωση!

----------

Sotos112233 (19-11-11)

----------


## Sotos112233

> .Επισης ελπιζω να καταλαβες οτι το layout το κανουμε mirror πριν την εκτυπωση!



Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά τη στιγμή που το κατάλαβα ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά!

----------


## Sotos112233

> Για να μη σου πέρνει 1 ώρα η αποχάλκοση 
> Όταν ρίξεις το οξυζενέ θα δεις να μαυρίσει ο χαλκός και να βγάλει φυσαλίδες,  αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι καλή η αναλογία
> Πάντα ρίχνουμε το περιντρόλ στο οξύ.



Δηλαδή, όταν ρίχνουμε το peridrol, η πλακέτα είναι ήδη μέσα στο κεζάπι(υδροχλωρικό οξύ)???

----------


## paul333

ριχνουμε ελαχιστο νερο κατω κατω μετα υδροχλωρικο οξυ και τελευταιο το peridrol ανακοινουμε λιγο να κανει κυματισμο
και ριχνουμε την πλακετα 5-10λεπτα αναλογος το ποσο δυνατο ειναι το μιγμα ανακοινουμε πολυ ελαφρα μεχρι να τελειωσει η αποχαλκωση,

----------

Danza (19-11-11), 

Sotos112233 (19-11-11)

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα φιλοι ηλεκτρονικοι! :Biggrin: 

Εχω αρχισει να δοκιμαζω διαφορα νεα πραγματα και εχω κατι θεματακια!

1)Οταν πηρα tuboflo ειχε με ζεστο και κρυο νερο!
Το ιδιο ειναι για εμας?Αυτο με το κρυο μου φαινεται πιο πρακτικο και η τιμη ειναι ιδια!

2)Διαβασα πως το peridrol ειναι φθηνο....
Παρολαυτα σημερα το βρηκα(με παραγγελια),και μου λενε 10,50ευρω το 1λιτρο!Μου φανηκε παρα πολυ και δεν το παρηγγειλα τελικα....

Καμια γνωμη? :Tongue2: 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καλησπερα φιλοι ηλεκτρονικοι!
> 
> Εχω αρχισει να δοκιμαζω διαφορα νεα πραγματα και εχω κατι θεματακια!
> 
> 1)Οταν πηρα tuboflo ειχε με ζεστο και κρυο νερο!
> Το ιδιο ειναι για εμας?Αυτο με το κρυο μου φαινεται πιο πρακτικο και η τιμη ειναι ιδια!
> 
> 2)Διαβασα πως το peridrol ειναι φθηνο....
> Παρολαυτα σημερα το βρηκα(με παραγγελια),και μου λενε 10,50ευρω το 1λιτρο!Μου φανηκε παρα πολυ και δεν το παρηγγειλα τελικα....
> ...



5 εως 10ml θα χρειαστεις δηλαδη σε 1000ml/10ml=100 πλακετες θα κανεις 
δηλαδη 10Ε/100=0,10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ειναι *ΑΚΡΙΒΟ;

φιλικα

*

----------


## leosedf

Το κρύο βασικά δεν είναι καυστική σόδα η και να είναι έχει προσμίξεις, όπως ρινίσματα αλουμινίου για να δημιουργηθεί εξωθερμική αντίδραση και να ζεσταθεί. Το ότι λέει κρύο δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και κρύο.

----------


## Danza

> 5 εως 10ml θα χρειαστεις δηλαδη σε 1000ml/10ml=100 πλακετες θα κανεις 
> δηλαδη 10Ε/100=0,10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ειναι *ΑΚΡΙΒΟ;
> 
> φιλικα
> 
> *



Για 1 λίτρο φυσικά και δεν είναι ακριβό. Μήπως όμως το πουλάνε μόνο με το λίτρο? ή έχεις δυνατότητα να το αγοράσεις πχ 100ml, 200ml κλπ?

----------


## aris285

Ακριβο ειναι εγω το ειχα παρει 2ευρο το λιτρο.

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ το 'χα βρει σε αποθήκη χημικών, κοντά στην Ομόνοια, νομίζω Σοφοκλέους, 3,5 ευρώ/λίτρο.
(σε φαρμακεία το 'βρισκα 2,5 ευρώ το ΜΙΣΟ λίτρο).

----------


## ibanezbass

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...
δεν μπορω να παρω λιγοτερο μονο λιτρο...

Κανενας απο Θεσσαλονικη που να ξερει κανενα φαρμακειο ή αποθηκη που μπορω να το παρω με χαμηλουτσικη τιμη? :Rolleyes: 

Edit: Δοκιμασα tuboflo με κρυο νερο και δεν λειτουργησε...
Αυριο πρωι πρωι θα δοκιμασω με το tuboflo του ζεστου νερου! :Smile:

----------


## ibanezbass

Πηρα λοιπον tuboflo με ζεστο νερο και λειτουργησε....
Φυσικα μου εβγαλε λιγο την πιστη διοτι παρεβλεψα μια λεπτομερεια η οποια εμφανιστηκε(ισως λογω της πλακετας μου δεν ξερω)
Τι εγινε λοιπον?
Οταν εβαζα την πλακετα για εμφανιση μετα απο λιγο εμφανιζοταν το σχεδιο....αν την αφηνα λιγο ακομα εξαφανιζοταν!
Οποτε λεω με το που θα εμφανιστει το σχεδιο εγινε!
Το κανω λοιπον και οταν την εβαζα για αποχαλκωση δεν ενιωθε τιποτα!Ο χαλκος δεν υποχωρουσε!

Τυχαια αφησα την τελευταια μου πλακετα παραπανω μεσα στο tuboflo-νερο και εγινε το εξης:
Το σχεδιο εξαφανιστηκε και μετα απο κανα 2λεπτο ξαναεμφανιστηκε!
Βαζω την πλακετα για αποχαλκωση και τζαμι η πλακετα!Ολα καλα!

Ειχε κανενας σας παρομοια εμπειρια? :Confused1:

----------


## patent61

> Για 1 λίτρο φυσικά και δεν είναι ακριβό. Μήπως όμως το πουλάνε μόνο με το λίτρο? ή έχεις δυνατότητα να το αγοράσεις πχ 100ml, 200ml κλπ?



Κανονικά πουλιέται με το λίτρο. Αν σε ξέρει ο φαρμακοποιός μπορεί να σου δώσει και λιγότερη ποσότητα. Άκουσα όμως ότι θα σταματήσει η εισαγωγή του επειδή δεν φτιάχνουν πια οξυζενέ οι φαρμακοποιοί αλλά τον παίρνουν κι αυτοί έτοιμο. Σπεύστε να προμηθευτείτε στοκ.

----------


## bchris

Το περιδρολ το χρησιμοποιουν και οι επιπλοποιοι για να λευκαινουν τα ξυλα.
Οποτε μην φοβασαι. Θα εχουμε αποθεματα για καμποσο καιρο ακομα.

----------

patent61 (10-01-12)

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω παντος την μεθοδο με τον εκτυπωτη δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα ουτε λαμπες και ουτε χημικα μονο υγρο αποχαλκωσης,μπορειτε να φιαξετε τυπωμενο σε 15λεπτα αντε 20,δειτε τις φωτο.
Και μιλαμε το μικρο ειναι 4,5χ3,5cm.

----------


## patent61

> Εγω παντος την μεθοδο με τον εκτυπωτη δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα ουτε λαμπες και ουτε χημικα μονο υγρο αποχαλκωσης,μπορειτε να φιαξετε τυπωμενο σε 15λεπτα αντε 20,δειτε τις φωτο.
> Και μιλαμε το μικρο ειναι 4,5χ3,5cm.



Εννοείς ότι τυπώνεις κατευθείαν πάνω στην φωτοευαίσθητη; Είμαι ερασιτέχνης και δεν την ξέρω την πατέντα, συγνώμη αν σε ζαλίζω αλλά μπορείς να μου πεις τι εκτυπωτής είναι αυτός;

----------


## kostasafrica

καλημερα παιδες! μετα απο χρονια ξαναπειρα φωτοευαισθητη και μου βγηκε η πιστη. κανω την παραπανω μεθοδο με την οχι uv λαμπα αλλα πηρα περιντρολ και κεζαπ.στην εμφάνιση ολα καλα παντα μου βγαινει το σχεδιο αλλα στην αποχαλκωση........ εχω χαλασει 2 Α4 πλακετες και τιποτα, μου καταστρεφει σχεδον ολες τις πιστες(οταν αρχισει να αποχαλκωνεται).εριξα μια σκετη χαλκου μεσα και τον εφαγε τον χαλκο μεσα σε δευτερολεπτα, οταν βαζω φωτοευαισθητη αργει παααααααααρα πολυ και οταν ξεκινησει σιγαααα σιγαααα μου τρωει το κυκλωμα που εμφανιστηκε νωριτερα. μου την εχει δωσει! το σχεδιο ειναι αυτοΕικόνα.jpg. πειτε τιποτα ρε παιδια τα χω παιξει.

----------


## kostasafrica

vlt.pngαυτο απο το eagle

----------


## andrewsweet4

και εγω αυτη τη μεθοδο χρησημοποιω και λειτουργει πολυ καλα... Λαμπα CCFL οικονομιας 11 βαττ ψυχρο λευκο και εκθεση γυρω στα 15 λεπτα. και μετα tuboflo και τριχλωριουχος... Βεβαια με τον τριχλωριουχο πολυ ζεστο η αποχαλκωση διαρκει γυρω στα 20λεπτα για πλακετα περιπου 15χ10...  :Smile:

----------


## slick

> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...
> δεν μπορω να παρω λιγοτερο μονο λιτρο...
> 
> Κανενας απο Θεσσαλονικη που να ξερει κανενα φαρμακειο ή αποθηκη που μπορω να το παρω με χαμηλουτσικη τιμη?
> 
> Edit: Δοκιμασα tuboflo με κρυο νερο και δεν λειτουργησε...
> Αυριο πρωι πρωι θα δοκιμασω με το tuboflo του ζεστου νερου!



Την καλημέρα μου σε όλη την παρέα. Στην θεσσαλονίκη έχει στην Ερμού 43 νομίζω λέγετε Δίγκας ή κάπως έτσι.

----------


## jomor

> Εννοείς ότι τυπώνεις κατευθείαν πάνω στην φωτοευαίσθητη; Είμαι ερασιτέχνης και δεν την ξέρω την πατέντα, συγνώμη αν σε ζαλίζω αλλά μπορείς να μου πεις τι εκτυπωτής είναι αυτός;



εγώ αυτό που έκανα στα νιάτα μου, αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν να τυπώνω το κύκλωμα σε ριζόχαρτο με inkjet εκτυπωτή, κατόπιν έβαζα το ριζόχαρτο πάνω στην πλακέτα και ενδιάμεσα ένα καρμπόν, και πέρναγα τις πίστες με μολύβι, για να αφήσουν αποτύπωμα πάνω στον χαλκό. Κατόπιν έβαφα τα αποτυπώματα με ανεξίτηλο μαρκαδόρο, προσεχοντας να μην αφήσω πουθενά κενά, και βουρ κολύμπι στην πλακέτα μέσα σε διάλυμα αποχάλκωσης (μια ασπρη σκόνη - τριχλωριουχος σίδηρος ήταν?) κάτω από μια λάμπα πυράκτωσης για ζέστη. Το άφηνα κάμποση ώρα μέχρι να διαλυθεί ο ανεπιθυμητος χαλκός και η πλακέτα ήταν έτοιμη. Με τον εκτυπωτή πώς αλλιως μπορουμε να αφήσουμε τα ίχνη πάνω στον χαλκό?

----------


## makoulis

Για μένα το καλύτερο από όλα είναι το χαρτί από διαφημιστικά. Αφήνουν κάθε τόσο στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας διαφημιστικά από lidl. Με λέιζερ εκτυπωτή και σιδέρωμα.

----------


## jomor

μια χαρά μέθοδος μου φαίνεται...

http://www.riccibitti.com/pcb/pcb.htm

τις πλακέτες με ποιο προγραμμα τις σχεδιάζετε ?

----------


## fotios

Γεια σε ολους
Απο την τελευταια επισκεψη μου στο φορουμ, εχει περασει πανω απο ενας χρονος. Τοτε ψαχνομουν ακομη με το γιατι αποτυγχαναν ορισμενες φορες οι πλακετες μου. Καποια παιδια εδω, μου εδωσαν 1 η 2 χρησιμες συμβουλες. Απο εκει και περα ομως, συνεχισα να ψαχνομαι μονος μου. Σημερα πλεον, εχω λυσει το προβλημα μου και εχω απομυθοποιησει αρκετα πραγματα. Ασχετα με τη μεθοδο που χρησιμοποιω για να κατασκευαζω τις πλακετες μου (χρησιμοποιω διαφανειες inkjet, 2 λαμπες ατμων υδραργυρου για εκφωτιση, καυστικη σοδα για εμφανιση και περιντρολ+υδροχλωρικο οξυ για αποχαλκωση), τρια ειναι τα σημεια οπου χρειαζεται προσοχη:
1) Ικανοποιητικος χρονος εκφωτισης (για διαφανειες inkjet υψηλης ποιοτητας και για τις συγκεκριμενες λαμπες, αφηνω την presensitized πλακετα τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα να εκφωτισθει). Μικροτερος χρονος, συνεπαγεται αποτυχια στην εμφανιση.
2) Ιδανικο διαλυμα εμφανισης (αρχιζεις με καυστικη σοδα στη μυτη ενος κουταλιου του γλυκου, και αν δεν εμφανιζει προσθετεις λιγο - λιγο μεσα στη λεκανη εμφανισης). Προσοχη! Υπαρχουν φωτογαλακτωματα πολυ ευαισθητα (το χρωμα τους ειναι καπως μωβ-καφε) και ενα κουταλακι σε 1 λιτρο νερο, μπορει να τα αφαιρεσει ΟΛΙΚΑ! Αντιθετα αυτα που το χρωμα τους ειναι χρυσαφι (οπως στις Bungard) ειναι πιο αναισθητα και ακομη και με δυο κουταλακια καυστικη στο λιτρο, εμφανιζονται κανονικα. Η φαση αυτη θελει υπομονη, και ειναι η πιο δυσκολη, απο αυτη εξαρταται η επιτυχια η αποτυχια. Ειναι προτιμωτερο να ξοδεψεις εστω και μιση ωρα για να γινει η εμφανιση σιγα σιγα και με ασφαλεια, παρα να καταστρεψεις το φωτογαλακτωμα απο βιασυνη.
3) Πολυ καλο ξεπλυμα μετα την εμφανιση, χλιαρο νερο και απαλο τριψιμο με χαρτομαντηλο. Το φωτογαλακτωμα ακομη και να εχει διαλυθει, αφηνει πολες φορες ενα λεπτο διαφανο στρωμα σαν ζελε επανω στη πλακετα που ειναι αορατο.
Για μεγαλες πλακετες (Α4), ολες οι εκτυπωσεις laser συρικνωνονται κατα 1 - 1,5 χιλιοστο (ακομη και τα αδιασταλτα ριζοχαρτα) οποτε οι διαφανειες inkjet ειναι προτιμωτερες (ψυχρη εκτυπωση) γιατι εχουν απολυτη ακριβεια στις διαστασεις, οσο μεγαλο και να ειναι το σχεδιο. Επισης και οι ploters αλλα αυτοι ειναι επαγγελματικα μηχανηματα.
Κατα τη σχεδιαση της πλακετας, και εφοσον το προγραμμα σας διαθετει "Copper pour arreas", γεμιστε τα κενα αναμεσα στις πιστες. Ετσι ο χρονος αποχαλκωσης θα ειναι πολυ συντομος.
Κοινο υδροχλωρικο οξυ (ΤΟ ΑΡΑΙΩΜΕΝΟ, για οικιακη χρηση, κεζαπι η ακουαφορτε) με μισο φλυτζανακι του καφε περιντρολ (ΚΑΘΑΡΟ, οχι διαλυμενο σε οξυζενε) = αποχαλκωμενη πλακετα σε 5 λεπτα.
Πλακετες presensetized BUNGARD! Κορυφη! Το φωτογαλακτωμα τους ειναι αρκετα αναισθητο, οποτε τυχον σφαλματα υπερβασης χρονου εκφωτισης και αρκετα δυνατου εμφανιστικου διαλυματος, συγχωρουνται.
Πολυ ενδιαφερουσες αυτες οι λαμπες CCSL, θα ριξω μια ματια πριν αναβαθμιστω σε λαμπες UV τυπου φθορισμου.
Καλη χρονια, και καλο κουραγιο στη λιτοτητα και τα μνημονια

----------

Sotos112233 (19-07-12)

----------


## caslor

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους εδω..

Μετα απο μερικες μερες ενασχόληση για πρωτη φορα με κατασκευη πλακετων μπορω να πω πως καταφερα να εχω παρα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα

Η δικη μου κατασκευη ειναι :

Ενα ξυλινο κιβώτιο με την πανω μερια απο τζαμι   (το κατασκευασα απο κατι ξυλα που ειχα στην αποθηκη )

Μεσα εχω τοποθετήσει δυο λάμπες uv ( sylvania fluorosent lamp  F15w/BL  368  BLACKLIGHT 368  διαστάσεις : 432mm  26mm )  αν και λεγονται black light ειναι άσπρες και οχι οι μοβ που ξερουμαι οι περισσότεροι...  και ειναι λάμπες που μπαινουν στην εντομο-παγίδες

το κοστος της καθε λαμπας ειναι περιπου στα 3 euro  και τις εχουν μαγαζια με ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό

Για να δουλέψουν θελουν μετασχηματιστή (ένας φτάνει και για τις δυο )   
Εγω πηρα ηλεκτρονικο μετασχιματιστη ετσι ωστε να δουλευουν μονο με αυτον οι λαμπες ενω με τους απλους μετασχιματηστες θα χρειαστει καποιος και τα Starter  μαζι με τις βασεις τους

Το Κοστος των δυο λαμπων μαζι με τον μετασχιματιστη  4 μεταλικα κλιπς βασης για τις λαμπες,   καλωδιο , διακοπτη on/off  και φις για την μπριζα μου πηγαν στα 22 ευρω  


Τις λαμπες τις εχω τοποθετήσει στα 20cm αποσταση απο το τζαμι επανω

Εχω ενα φιλο γραφιστα οποτε αντι να μπλεκω με εκτιπωσεις σε διαφανιες κτλ..  του λεω και μου βγαζει το σχεδιάγραμμα σε φιλμ... ειναι σαν την διαφάνεια αλλα πολυ ανώτερης ποιότητας.. και χωρίς ίχνος απο κενά στις σκιάσεις 

Εκανα το πείραμα με τον χρόνο τμηματικά σε μια πλακετα ωστε να δω την ποιοτητα αναλογα με τον χρονο εκθεσης και διαπιστωσα οτι απο τα 4 λεπτα μεχρι τα 15 λεπτα σε χρονο διαρκεια εκθεσης το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.. παρα πολυ καλο χωρις καποιο πρόβλημα, οποτε εγω τις αφηνω στα 10 λεπτα εκθεσης

Επειδη αυτες οι λαμπες δεν κανει να τις κοιταζουμε  , μπορει να μας προξενησουν προβλημα στα ματια, εγω αφου τοποθετησω την διαφανεια πανω στο τζαμι και μετα την πλακετα.. απο επανω εβαζα μια διπλη πετσετα και ετσι ολα ηταν μια χαρα

Για την εμφανιση της πλακετας χρησιμοποίησα  5 γραμμάρια καυστικής σόδας / ποτάσας  σε 500ml  νερό 
Η καυστικη σοδα εχει 2,5 ευρω το  κιλο και μπορει να την βρει κανεις στα   χρωματοπωλεία- σιδερικά

Για την διάλυση του χαλκού αυτες τις φορές των πειραμάτων χρησιμοποίησα ενα φακελάκι (2,5 ευρω) με σκονη που μου έδωσαν στο μαγαζι με τα ηλεκτρονικά που προμηθεύτηκα και τις πλακετες . Το διάλυμα οσο λειτουργεί αρχιζει και αποκτά ενα μπλε χρώμα  

οι πλακετες που χρησιμοποίησα ειναι  160mm x 100mm  κοστος  3 euro  η μια

Οταν ειναι έτοιμες τοτε με ενα νοτισμένο πανι με διαλυτικο νιτρου περνάω απο επάνω το κύκλωμα και καθαρίζει  και ειναι έτοιμο για τις τρύπες και το κόλλημα


ΤΕΛΟΣ  ενα παράδοξο που εγινε.. κατα την διαρκεια των προτων πειραματισμων εβαλα μια πλακετα κατω απο μια λαμπα για 5 λεπτα   και μετα την βουτιξα στο υγρο για την εμφανιση  (ηταν το υγρο που ειχα χρησιμοποιήσει ήδη μια φορά.. και δεν ηταν με καυστικη σοδα αλλα με ενα αλλο φακελάκι που μου ειχαν δώσει απο το κατάστημα με τα ηλεκτρονικά)  και δεν εμφανιστηκε τιποτα.. ετσι την αφησα χυμα στο δωμάτιο που εχει φως και την εβγαλα και καποια στιγμη εξω στην αυλη να δω κατι (οχι να την εκθέσω στον ήλιο ομως κατευθείαν ) 
και σημερα εκει που ειχα αρχισει να περνω τα πρωτα θετικα αποτελεσματα απο την κατασκευη μου  και μετα απο δυο μερες που ηταν χυμα η πλακετα χωρις κάλυμμα αποφασισα να δοκιμασω μπας και γινει τιποτα.. και την εβαλα στο κουτι με τις UV μαζι με το κυκλωμα που ηθελα να φτιαξω (σε διαφανεια)

Μετα απο 10 λεπτα εκθεσης.. την εβαλα στο νεο υγρο εμφανισης και βουαλα !! πετυχε... η πλακετα ηταν σαν να μην την ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ποτε πριν...    :Smile:  


ΥΓ : φωτο απο την κατασκευη θα ανεβασω αργοτερα... θα κανω edit το αρχικο μου ποστ

----------

Sotos112233 (19-07-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Πολύ καλή και οικονομική κατασκευή Αντώνη! Περιμένω εν αγωνιώς τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## paul333

> Μεσα εχω τοποθετήσει δυο λάμπες uv ( sylvania fluorosent lamp  F15w/BL  368  BLACKLIGHT 368  διαστάσεις : 432mm  26mm )  αν και λεγονται black light ειναι άσπρες και οχι οι μοβ που ξερουμαι οι περισσότεροι...  και ειναι λάμπες που μπαινουν στην εντομο-παγίδες
> 
> το κοστος της καθε λαμπας ειναι περιπου στα 3 euro  και τις εχουν μαγαζια με ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό



Δεν μπορω να ξερω απο που αγορασες της συγκεκριμενες παντος εγω τις F8W Blacklight της sylvania της πηρα 5euro την μια 
το γραφω μηπως εκανες λαθος στην τιμη?,αλλα και μπορει να ειναι και σωστο!!! καποιος που ειχε παλιο στοκ να ηθελε να της δωσει οσο οσο,παντος ειναι σιγουρα πιο ακριβες μιας και ειναι 15watt.

φιλικα παυλος

----------

